# puppy food vs adult food



## galofpink (Mar 14, 2017)

You can feed a puppy food or you can feed an "All Life Stages" (ALS) food. Just ensure that the food is all life stanges (it has been formulated so that there are sufficient nutrients for all dogs, in all stages). Do not feed a "Maintenance Only" food as it is unlikely to have sufficient nutrients for your growing puppy.

For most formulas the difference between the puppy and adult food is that puppy food is higher in protein, fat and calories/same volume or weight. This will mean that you will have to feed more volume/weight of an ALS food compared to a puppy food. Supplements/vitamins/minerals are usually more restricted in puppy foods as well, but that usually isn't a major consideration since they are a very small portion of the actual food composition.

I have been feeding an ALS food since my spoo had a dietary reaction to Orijen/Acana puppy food and I found Fromm ALS was the first thing that got her system under control. IMO, as long as a food is ALS, good quality and the puppy is thriving on it, that's all that counts.


----------



## grjoga (Aug 1, 2013)

Thanks so much galofpink! I just checked the Wellness and it just said "adult small breeds"
so I went to the PetSense here and got Merrick ALS beef and sweet potato. I will switch his food slowly from the Wellness to the Merrick and see how it goes. I so appreciate your advice! Thank you again.


----------



## grjoga (Aug 1, 2013)

Switched my little poodle to Merrick and he's had loose stools ever since. Has anyone else tried this and had the same results?


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Honestly would go back to the Wellness puppy food he was doing well on

https://www.rover.com/blog/puppy-pooping-much/


----------



## grjoga (Aug 1, 2013)

Thanks so much, thats what I did today. I started him on small amounts of Wellness Complete Health Puppy Food. Again, thank you, makes me feel a lot better!!!


----------

